# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Paātrinājuma sensori Enkodera vietā ??

## Epis

kā ir vai tie Paātrinājuma sensori (MEMS) var aizvietot šitos lineāros rotējošos enkoderus ?? 

Es tā jautāju jo jau kādu laiku atpakaļ lasīju ka šitie jaunās tehnoloģijas MEMS 2asu,3 asu sensori maksāšot baigi lēti (pāris $) Toreiz skatījos un neko lētu neredzēju, bet tagat skatos digikey (tāpat intreses pēc) un patiešām 3 asu sensors maksā MMA7260QT 5,7$ (vairumā vēl lētāk 3-4$) un paātrinājumi ir 1.5g-6g   + visādi tempertūras kompensācijas filtri, un beigās tas Bandwidth ir 150hz, ir arī sensori ar lielāku ātrumu kā šis MMA6263 2asis 900hz bandwidth maksā 6.3$, 

kā ir no šitādiem lētajiem sensoriem var uztaisīt Lineāro 2 asu enkoderi ar piemēram precizitāti 0,1mm ??? 

ja varētu tad iedomājieties kas par Lētumu uzliekam 1 šādu sensoru uz X,y galda un viss nekādus Lineāros enkoderus vairs nevarg, bet  jautājums vai tas patiešām ir iespējams. 

ja kas šitos lētos sensorus jau laikam mobīlajos liek iekšā, nez vai kāds mobīlais ir uzražots, bet nākotnē varat sagaidīt, gan mobīlod, gan 3D datora peles. tākā sītā ir pavisam svaiga tehnologīja tādēļ jāskatās vai no viņas ir kāds labums CNC ierīcēm vai nav.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

cnc masina vibre. vibracijas rada loti lielus un islaicigus paatrinajumus visados virzienos un tas ir LOTI slikti!

----------


## Epis

Bet kā tad ir ar tām iekārtām kuras ir stabilas un vibrē minimāli ? 

Ja jau iekārta baigi vibrē tad to varēs arī redzēt uz lineārajiem enkoderiem, vai pat rotējošajiem, tākā visi sensori to bivrāciju uzrādīs, līdz ar to starpības starp MEMS un parastaiem enkoderiem nav lielas vienīgi tāda ka parastais enkoderis (lineārais) mērīs vibrāciju starp iekārtas pamatu un asi kas kustās bet MEMS gan iekārtas kustīgo asi gan arī pašu iekārtu kopumā līdz ar to pieliekot vēlvienu MEMS sensoru pie iekārtas pamata var digitāli izfiltrēt ārā iekārtas vibrācijas lai paliktu tikai Ass vibrācijas, tad starpība starp Lineāro un MEMS mērijumos nebūs.un pielīmēt  divus mazus MEMS sensorus ir vieglāk nekā uzstādīt lineāros,rotējošos nekoderus.

man nav īsti skaidrs par to bandwidth 900hz tas ko zonīmē ka paātrinājuma mērījumi analogi tiek sūtīti ar tādu frekvenci , vai arī tā frekvence ir lielāka un tas 900hz nozīmē to izdodamā signāla spēju mainīt izejas voltu līmeni  visā savā amlitūdā (no 0-3V) ?

----------


## zzz

> jautājums vai tas patiešām ir iespējams.


 Nee epi daragusha nav iespeejams taalabad vari nesapnjot un nespamot shajaa virzienaa. Ceelonis fizikaali matemaatisks - lai no paatrinaajuma dabuutu poziiciju tas ir divkaarshi jaaintegree. Rezultaataa kljuudas un dreifs integreejas arii un jebkaada ilgaaka laika perioda precizitaate un stabilitaate vienkaarshi neeksistee principaa. 

Vprochem ko nu tevi atrunaat, neaizmirsti pa fikso nopirkt kaadu saujinju akselerometru un piekrukjiit toposhajam 5 asu mega cnc klaat.

----------


## a_masiks

Kāpēc gan ne? Uz ass uzliec zobratu, pie zobrata piespied metāla plāksnīti un reģistrē plāksnītes vibrācijas. Uz kata zoba būs pa vienam <-> gājienam. Perfekti precīzi un nenormāli lēti. Vai nomaini lodīšgultnī tās mazās bumbiņas ar maziem kubiciņiem vai labāk ar astoņstūrainām prizmām /gan nezinu kā šamās sauc/. Eksperimentāli nosaki kāds ir vibrāciju skaits uz vienu apgriezienu -  un vuaļā: enkoderis gatavs. 





> ja kas šitos lētos sensorus jau laikam mobīlajos liek iekšā, nez vai kāds mobīlais ir uzražots, bet nākotnē varat sagaidīt, gan mobīlod, gan 3D datora peles.


 Dārgais, dzīvot aizvakardienā vairs nav moderni. Tādus mobīlos telefonus ražoja diezgan pasen un šobrīt viņiem sen kā beigusies 3 gadu garantija.
http://mobiguru.ru/phones/samsung/samsung_sgh-e760.html

----------


## karloslv

Epi, ja Tev vajag labas izšķirtspējas enkoderi, ir tāda lieta kā optiskā pele. Nav ko mēģināt te izspiest no paātrinājuma pozīciju, lai akselerometri paliek tiem mērķiem, kam tie paredzēti.

----------


## Epis

Laikam ka šitas priekš pozicionēšanas īsti neder bet kā vibrācīju mērītājs gand der, vienīgi sik tās vibrācijas ir spēcīgas, vai ar kādu 1G sensoru pietiks ?

----------


## a_masiks

> Laikam ka šitas priekš pozicionēšanas īsti neder


 Aiz ko tāds secinājums? Vari pamatot savus vārdus?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

BTW - tiesi tagad man vajag gan accelerometru gan zirosopu sensorus. Doma ir uztaisit teiksim - peli, kura darbojas uz paatrinajuma. BET, ar paatrinajuma sensoru vien nepietiek, jo sensors nefikse, ja to pagroza. Beda tada, ka zirosensoru maksa ieverojami dargak (salidzinot 15$ pret 50$) Varbut kadam ir kadas idejas, ka to izdarit letak vai kur dabut letu zirosensoru?
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Var arī fiksēt rotāciju ar parasto 3asu pāatrinājuma sensoru vienīgi viņš jāliek nevis peles centrā bet gan maximāli no peles centra un tad uz viņu darbosies tas saucamais centrifūgas spēks kas peli griezīs pa centrālo asi  ::  kautkā tā.




> Aiz ko tāds secinājums? Vari pamatot savus vārdus?


 Dēļ tām iekārtas vibrācījām kuras nav nekādas mazās, un + es nezinu ar kādiem paātrinājumiem tā iekārta vibrē piemēram virpojot, varbūt ka tie lielumi ir tik lieli virs 6-8G ka no tā sensora tolks nekāds, šitas sensors varētu derēt pirekš kādas lētās pick and place robotrokas, un arī kā vibrācīju sensors vienīgi kā jau teicu es nezinu cik spēcīgas tās vibrācijas ir (tieši virpošanas intrumentiem), 
ja sanāks no digikeya kautko sūtīt tad piesviedīšu pāris šos paātrinājuma sensorus  ::

----------


## abergs

> BET, ar paatrinajuma sensoru vien nepietiek, jo sensors nefikse, ja to pagroza.


 Likt divus sensorus pēc iespējas tālāk vienu no otra - ja viens būs uz griešanās ass, tad otrs fiksēs griešanos  ::

----------


## Epis

> Likt divus sensorus pēc iespējas tālāk vienu no otra - ja viens būs uz griešanās ass, tad otrs fiksēs griešanos


 Es sākumā arī domāju ka 2 vaig, bet var arī ar vienu, tikait tad patiešām var sanākt ka ja griež peli tā ka centrs ir acelerātora centrā tad neko nemērīs, tākā drošāk ir 2 vus (varēs grozīt peli visās 3dimensījās  ::  

Vispār ir programmas kur šādu 3D peli var izmantot ??

----------


## karloslv

Jā, dažiem te derētu iepazīties ar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Remote

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Davai pameta vel visgudreli karloslv. Nopirkt, safokuset un sajugt ar mikronkontrolieri image sensorus vispar ir peace of cake, ne? Jo ipasi pie 30fps!

Ideja par 2viem akselometriem ir tiesam laba! Jacer tikai, ka to verkisu precizitate ir pietiekama, lai noteiktu tadas pasvakakas rotacijas! 

Jautajums - vai ir elektroniska shema, kas integre signalu. Proti - akselometram ir analoga izeja. Jo biezak lasa un rekina, jo lielaka precizitate, bet kamer nelasa, tikmer visadi joki var notikt. Vai ir tada shema, kas ljautu to analogo signalu uzkrat kondensatora, un pec nolasisanas nomest kondensatoru uz 0?

Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

Epi, tātad ja es pareizi sapratu - tas ka tu *nezini* kādas tad īsti ir tās vibrācijas un cik tās lielas ir par pamatu secinājumam:
Laikam ka šitas priekš pozicionēšanas īsti neder???
Vai tev neškiet, ka tava *nezināšana* ir stipri apšaubāms arguments?
Es vienkārši gribu saprast - kas ir tas kritērijs, kas liek tev mainīt domas?

----------


## a_masiks

* 0xDEAD BEEF* -rotācijai var būt var izmantot šādu varinatu - integrālo kompassu. Šķiet - kaut kādā nokijas gumijotajā tālrunī tāds bija. Ziemeļus gan šamais švaki rādīja, bet rotāciju bez lielām problēmām.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

hmm es te ta stukoju... 2 acceleometri vai gyroskopi un vel sazin kas, bet ka lai izskir, ka kustiba pa apli (ap kadu centra punktu palielaka ataluma) ir ta, kas rada paatrinajumu, nevis paatrinata kustiba???

----------


## dmd

žiroskops tieksies saglabāt savu sākotnējo asi. pēc tā arī var noteikt, vai verķis paātrinās vai rotē.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja, bet kaut kas ar galvu nav kartiba un nevaru izdomat to kopejo formulu, kas dotu, piemeram, x un y koordinates plakne (uz galda).

----------


## Epis

Būs laikam jāŗēķina 2D(vai 3D) kustības vekotra izmaiņu leņķis  salīdzinot ar pagājšo vektoru,vai arī ar vairākiem pagājšiem vektoriem, lai tad no tā visa izvilktu kautkādu rotācijas lenķi, vārdsakot lieta nebūs vienkārša formulas būs pasmagas (ar peldošajiem pinktiem, no sākuma priekš eksperimentiem es pat ieteiktu uztaisīt tādu programmu iekš kompja kā SMD krāsnīj kura rēķinās tos visus lielumus (ar peldošiem punktiem) kurus tā 3D datorpele sūtīs, un tad ar kautkādu paint programmas bibloteku zīmēt uz ekrāna kautkā tos attēlus un skatītes vai kautkas sanāk vai nesanāk.




> Es vienkārši gribu saprast - kas ir tas kritērijs, kas liek tev mainīt domas?


 Man ir ļoti sarežģits un komplicēts lēmumu pieņemšanas process, kas balstīts gan uz faktiem+ pieredzi, un arī uz to ko citi raksta un apdomājot visus iespējamos variantus, arī naivi pafantazējot par lietām kā tas varētu būt, jeb kādi paātrinājumi varētu būt vibrācijām to varētu pat nosaukt par intuīciju, es nonācu pie secinājum ka pagaidām šie sensori īsti neder ne jau tāpēc ka teorētiski nevarētu tādu uztaisīt, bet tāpēc ka tam sensoram nepietiek ātruma, jo lai no tās trokšņainās vides izfiltrētu kautkādas atšķirības un signālus vaig kādu 5-10X lielāku Sample Rate nekā trokšņu pamatfrekvence, un tās pamatfrekvences diapazons ir liels līdz kādiem 10Khz varbūt pat 20Khz es to vienkārsi iedomājos un noteicu pēc skaņām kādas rodās virpošanas processā, katrs matreāls skan savādāk, un viss skaļākais bīja duralumīnijs ar ļoti augstu spēčigu frekvenci (ausis krita ciet) šie ir mani pamat argumenti kādēl pagaidām ar šādiem Lētajiem acelerātoriem īsti vēl neko uztaisīt nevar, kad kāds būs uztaisījis tādu kas iet ar 100Khz Bandwidth ātrumu tad varētu kautko taisīt un domāt, un vēl ja patiešām kautko tādu varētu uztaisīt tad noteikti ka varētu jau nopirkt tādus 3asu 2asu Enkoderus, bet kautkā neviens netirgo.

Par Optisko peli tad CNC zonā tā tika atzīta kā nekam nederīga, jo itkā negarantē precizitāti es nēsu to pārbaudījis, varbūt ka problēma ir tajā kompī jo tie kas tur argumentēja ka nekam neder testēja peli uz datora, kas būtu ja tos testus veiktu ar kādu mikreni īsti nav zināms, varbūt ka vaidzētu kādreiz pamēģināt, jo ātrums pelēm itkā ir pietiekoši liels, vienīgi tas filmēšanas ātrums ir tāds mazs(1500 kadri sekundē manējai pelei) salīdzinot ar to kāds ir enkoderiem parastajiem 45Khz, tas varētu būt vienīgais peles limits, varbūt jaunākajām lāzerpelēm tie ātrumi ir lielāki es nēsu skatījies.
Itkā ir tām dārgajām Lāzerpelēm tas ātrums virs 10800 FPA kā šai "Cyber Snipa Intelliscope Laser Mouse - 2400 DPI, USB2.0"
moš kādai ir vēl lielāks ātrums. teorētiski šitā pele jau kautkam varētu noderēt.

----------


## a_masiks

Kāpēc gan sensoram būtu jāstrādā ātrāk par trokšņu līmeni? Virs 20kHz sākas ultraskaņas diapazons. Tu taču nedarbināsi virpu ar ultrasakaņas paātrinājumu? Man domāt ka instruments pat ar 100Hz ātrumu nevar bīdītes šurpu - turpu pa siedi. A augsfrekvences troksni filtrē ar paralēli slēgtiem kondiķiem.

Ak tad optisko peli atmeti jo cnc zonā par to negatīvi izteicās? Tas, ka šeit teica to pašu - tas nebija nekāds arguments? Piedevām - tā arī atklātībā līdz šim brīdim nepaziņoji savu domu maiņu optiskās peles sakarā. Tas topiks tā arī stāv... tjipa - pieķeršos un turpināšu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Patiesiba gan optiska pele ir loti precizs instruments, ja virsma ir
1) texturaina visas vietas
2) nemainas atalums no peles sensora lidz virsmai
3) kustibas atrums neparsniedz 50cm/sec
4) winowsa ir izslegts "mouse acceleration"  :: 

Kas attiecas uz pozīcijas noteikšanu, tad lūk problēma, kurai nerodu risinājumu -
iedomāsimies mašīnu. Tā sāk braukt taisni un paātrinājums rāda +1 (piem) 5sec. Saskaitam un iegūstam gala ātrumu +5 pa x asi. BET tagad masina griezas likuma un sāk apla veida kustību. Paātrinājums visu laiku rāda +1 un ir vērsts uz centru, bet mašīna nekustas uz centru. Un sliktākais, ka ātruma vektors arī pagriežas uz centru. Un tagad mašīna izslīd, bet nekāds paātrinājums taču nerodas! Gluži otrādi, tas samazinas (pieņemsim uz 0 jo mašīna uzbrauc uz ledus) visos virzienos. Varbūt es kļūdos, bet man liekas, ka kustība pa apli un izslīdēšana visu sačakarē...  ::  Moška kādam kāda spoža ideja? Epi - paldies par padomu, bet lūdzu neatbildi uz šito! Tavas zināšanas ir daudz mazākas par manējajām šajā jomā!  :: 

hmm... bet ja tā padomā, tad problēma laikam nevietā, jo mašīna taču izslīdēs pa pieskari, vai ne?!

Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Kāpēc gan sensoram būtu jāstrādā ātrāk par trokšņu līmeni? Virs 20kHz sākas ultraskaņas diapazons. Tu taču nedarbināsi virpu ar ultrasakaņas paātrinājumu? Man domāt ka instruments pat ar 100Hz ātrumu nevar bīdītes šurpu - turpu pa siedi. A augsfrekvences troksni filtrē ar paralēli slēgtiem kondiķiem.
> 
> Ak tad optisko peli atmeti jo cnc zonā par to negatīvi izteicās? Tas, ka šeit teica to pašu - tas nebija nekāds arguments? Piedevām - tā arī atklātībā līdz šim brīdim nepaziņoji savu domu maiņu optiskās peles sakarā. Tas topiks tā arī stāv... tjipa - pieķeršos un turpināšu.


 Tas nav instrumenta bīdīšanās ātrums bet gan paša instrumenta turētāja (kas tur griezēj plāksni) vibrācijas, kuras rodās tad kad plāksne griež metālu un tur darbojās ļoti lieli spēki un ja ir sūdīgs instrumentu turētājs (kā man paštaisītie) tad tās vibrācijas var būt ļoti augstas arī pāri ultrasaņai.tur var sagaidīt visādus brīnumus.

Ir arī šaubas par to cik tad lielu varētu dabut to stabilo izšķirtspēju ar paātrinājuma sensoru, man vaig ap 0,01mm diez vai tik var dabūt. labi ja būs 0,1-1mm un arī tas bandwidth 900hz nu ir pa maz tas tas pats kas mana optickā pele ar 1500hz ātrumu nekāds lineārais enkoderis nesanāk, bet ar jaunajām Lāzerpelēm kuru ātrums ir 7080hz līdz 10 000hz kautko jau var domāt, vienīgi cik maksā vesela Lāzer pele ar tādu ātro virs 7Khz (7K frames per second) sesoru ??? 

pag es esu taisījis tikai 1 topiku par Optisko peli un tas ir Robotu sadaļā, kur es bīju domājis viņu izmantot filmēšanai nevis pozīcijas mērīšanai un kā redzi nekas labs nav sanācis. a tā izmantot peli kā lineāro enkoderi tādu topiku es taisījis nēsu ! tādēl arī skaidrs ir tas ka es šajā laukā neko darījis nēsu.




> Iedomāsimies mašīnu. Tā sāk braukt taisni un paātrinājums rāda +1 (piem) 5sec. Saskaitam un iegūstam gala ātrumu +5 pa x asi. BET tagad masina griezas likuma un sāk apla veida kustību. Paātrinājums visu laiku rāda +1 un ir vērsts uz centru, bet mašīna nekustas uz centru. Un sliktākais, ka ātruma vektors arī pagriežas uz centru. Un tagad mašīna izslīd, bet nekāds paātrinājums taču nerodas! Gluži otrādi, tas samazinas (pieņemsim uz 0 jo mašīna uzbrauc uz ledus) visos virzienos. Varbūt es kļūdos, bet man liekas, ka kustība pa apli un izslīdēšana visu sačakarē...  Moška kādam kāda spoža ideja?


 Ja tev būs 2 sensori katrs savā peles galā tad pie apļveida kustības abi divi rādīs +1 paātrinājumu, līdz ar to varēsi secināt ka notiek kustība pa apli, savkārt kad notiks kustība pa taisno 1 sensors rādīs +1 otrs -1 ceru ka saprati.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi! Ne velti es tev ludzu par to temu neko nekomentet!  :: 

Karoce - ar paatrinajuma sensoriem visu esmu izdomajis un domaju drizuma pariti iegadaties. Itka te pat tevalo ari var nopirkt, bet ta ka nav uz vietas, tad kada jega, pirkt arzemes vai tevalo. Te kareiz viens calis no digikey piedavaja visadus labumus.

Ar diviem paatrinajuma sensoriem ir ta, ka abu sensoru vektoru starpiba dos vektoru, kas noradis uz "masinas" griesanas atrumu un virzienu ap savu asi. Piekombinejot klat paatrinajuma vektoru un uztaisot mazu transformaciju, varam viegli iegut paatrinajuma vektoru attieciba pret sakuma atskaites sistemu (laikam jareizina tie vektori). Parejais jau ir pupu mizas.

Mani tagad vairak interese, ka tos sensorus pielikt pie opampa integratora un vai no ta vispar butu kada jega (ceriba iegut lielaku precizitati?)

Un vel - EPI - kapec tu doma, ka ar peli ar 1500hz atrumu nekads optiskais enkoderis nesanak? Ja tavs CNC kustesies ar atrumu 50cm sekunde, tad pie 1500 rezolucijas tu iegusi soli 0.3mm un so rezultatu var uzlabot ar 
1) superigajam atruma/laika/pozicijas aprekinasanas formulam
2) samazinot atrumu

Bet saki, Epi, kapec tevi tas vispar interese? Tu tacu uztaisiji solu motora vadibu, ne ta? Cik talu esi ticis ar savu CNC projektu? (atbildi viena nepaplasinata teikuma, ja spej).
Zini - tu vari atalumu merit ari ar citadam skitech tehnologijam! Piemeram - noliec darbagalda divos sturos raiditajus/uztverejus un meri signala laiku no/lidz. Vel vari nolikt pie griestiem digitalo kameru un filmet savu agregatu un ta noteikt poziciju. Ko tu centies panakt, a? Velosipeda rumbas nevienam nevajag izvirpotas ar 0.0001microns precizitati. Ja ilgi camasies, tad citi uztaisis un vieglakas. Un runajot par to - man ir aizdomas, ka Mavick tev jau ir krietni piesteigusies prieksa ar savam karbona rumbam un keramikas gultniem!  :: 

Beef

----------


## karloslv

Beef, es tomēr pamētāšu gudro, man tas sanāk vislabāk. Problēmas, kuru Tu izcēli, nemaz nav. Ja automašīnā masas centrā noliksi divu asu akselerometru un visu laiku integrēsi rādījumus, dabūsi vx un vy. Ja integrēsi tos, dabūsi masas centra pozīciju. Nekādas kļūdas tur neradīsies, izņemot kumulatīvo kļūdu no integrēšanas. F=ma neatkarīgi no tā, kas to spēku rada - riepas (motors, sānslīde, saķere) vai gaiss. 
Es nezinu, vai varēšu paskaidrot par centrtieces paātrinājumu, taču iedomājies, ka tu iesien striķī savu akselerometru un griez uz riņķi. Paātrinājums rāda a = w^2 * r, kur w ir leņķiskais ātrums, r - rādiuss. Tomēr "mašīna kustas uz centru" - paātrinājums vēl nav ātrums. Padomā, kā mainās momentānais ātrums tādā riņķa trajektorijā - tas visu laiku noliecas uz centru. Cita lieta, ka tas nekad nepaspēj noliekt ātruma vektoru pret centru, taču *ātruma izmaiņas* (kas arī ir paātrinājums) ir visu laiku vērstas uz centru. Mašīnas gadījumā šo paātrinājumu rada riepas, braucot līkumā. Tieši tas pats notiek ar satelītiem - uz tiem darbojas tikai viens spēks un paātrinājums, kurš visu laiku vērsts uz Zemes centru. Taču satelīts nenokrīt, kamēr vien to nenobremzē.

Cita lieta, ka tam vispār nav sakara ar enkoderiem, kuriem ir jānosaka leņķiskā pozīcija.

----------


## a_masiks

> pag es esu taisījis tikai 1 topiku par Optisko peli un tas ir Robotu sadaļā, kur es bīju domājis viņu izmantot filmēšanai nevis pozīcijas mērīšanai un kā redzi nekas labs nav sanācis. a tā izmantot peli kā lineāro enkoderi tādu topiku es taisījis nēsu ! tādēl arī skaidrs ir tas ka es šajā laukā neko darījis nēsu.


 skatāmes, lasām:



> + šito peles senoru varētu mierīgi izmatot kā lineāro enkoderi (priekš cnc agregāta  vienkārši nolasot tās delta X,y vērtības jo piemēram man jaunai pelei ir 1000cpi izšķirtspēja kas ir 0,0254mm  ja ņemtu jaunākās lāzerpeles ar 2000ipm tad būtu 0,0125mm gandrīz 0,01mm kas ir ļoti labi + ļoti lēti salīdzinot ar lineārā enkodera cenām tākā plānoju nošaut 2 zāķus viens priekš robota otrs priekš CNC.
> 
> vienīgā problēma ir ar to seriālo signālu jo peles sensoram signāli ir 5V bet man fpga ir 3,3V ir doma paņemt 74HCT244 buferi u ielikt starpā lai viņš pastiprinātu to 3,3V līdz 5 bet priekš ienākošā 5V samazināšanu līdz 3,3 izmantot parasto rezistoru dalītāju cerams kad šitāds variants strādās.


 





> Tas nav instrumenta bīdīšanās ātrums bet gan paša instrumenta turētāja (kas tur griezēj plāksni) vibrācijas, kuras rodās tad kad plāksne griež metālu un tur darbojās ļoti lieli spēki un ja ir sūdīgs instrumentu turētājs (kā man paštaisītie) tad tās vibrācijas var būt ļoti augstas arī pāri ultrasaņai.tur var sagaidīt visādus brīnumus.


 Uzliec sensoru uz mikroporainās gumijas un mēri tikai pārvietojumu.Vibrācijas kompensēs gumija.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi ja tu būtu lasijis metāgriešnas pamatus tad tu nerakstītu mulķības par vibrācijam, tu taču maizi negriez ar neasu nazi, un metālu netaisies griz ar neasu un kropligu instrumentu, jo tad tavai prasītai  precizitātei  nav jēgas Un līdz ultraskaņai tev būs ilgi jāpūlas. Taisīt griežnus arī DIY nav jēgas jo var nopirt labus par 0,5-lidz 10 Ls Jā grieznis vibrē bet to tu ar saviem lētajiem sensoriem nenomērīsi.  Daudz vairāk vibrācijas rodas pašā  detaļā ar kurām ir ļoti grūti cīnīties . 
Starp citu mikroporainā gumija pati diezgan labi  rezonē.

----------


## Epis

man liekās ka es toreiz vēl nezināju neko par to peles sensora nolasīšanas ātrumu kas izrādijās tikai 1500 kadri sekundē, izšķirtspēja jau protams ka ir laba, vienīgi tas ātrums kliboja, bet ar jauno Lāzerpeli kuras ātrums ir 7080 līdz 10000 varētu kautko mēģināt, bet tas tā no sākuma uztaiīšu lineāro SIN Enkoderi, un tad redzēs vai vispār būs vajadzība pēc Lāzerpeles, jo pagādām šitās vēl ir dārgas, tākā ekonomiskā izdevīguma šeit vēl nav.

Es pašu griezni netaisīju, bet gan plāksnītes turētāju (paņēmu parastu metāla kantaino 15x15mm stieni un ar fleksi uztaisam formu izurbjam caurumu un skrūvējam klāt to plāksni protams ir tādi instrumenti kur nevar uztaisīt to turētāju un tas jāpērk, šeit ir bilde kur 2 kreisie griežņi ir uz DIY turētājiem un 2 labie ar pirktajiem (tie ir ISCAR plāksnes un turētāji) un stiprinājumi arī no DIY U veida profila  :: .

----------

